# Cracks in Plastic



## P51Mustang (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi there, 
I purchased a 46 bowfront tank. Upon closer inspection, the plastic around the base has several cracks. Will this effect the over all strength of the tank? Is there something I can do to shore it up?
Thank you.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

The plastic isn't there just for looks, however this isn't the end of the tank. Can you get pics up of the cracks.


----------



## P51Mustang (Mar 14, 2014)

I can't figure out how to upload my pictures......


----------



## P51Mustang (Mar 14, 2014)

I uploaded pictures in the gallery. Can't figure out how to do them here.........


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Fill it up in your garage or outside to be safe.I have 3 odell 30/40 breeders(like 20 +++ years old) that have similiar cracks on the corners of the bottom rim and they are fine!If your tank was larger I be worried about the heat damege to top brace ,but I would be more concerned with if the silicone was effected by the use of a heat lamp more.My above mentioned tanks are 3 feet long and 18 inches wide and have no center cross brace.I did replace a broken center brace on my used 75,but IMO you should be fine.Try filling the crack with super glue,and fill it out side to be sure it is safe.


----------

